# Calcular consumo de un adaptador



## cibermicro (Feb 16, 2011)

Saludos estimado, les quiero pedir una pequeña ayuda de calculo.

Les cuento que tengo un adaptador marca ubee para un deco satelital, ahora lo quiero utilizar como alimentador constante de corriente para una lampara led que tengo casi armada, los led son de alto brillo son como 60 e iluminan bien en el escritorio, estos led vienen en 3 placas cada una consume 12v-150mah por lo que el consumos de corriente en DC es de 450mah como máximo.

El adaptador tiene las siguientes características en su etiqueta de fabricación: input 200-240V ~50/60Hz 0.3A Output: +12V ...1A

Yo deduzco lo siguiente que si la tensión de trabajo es de 220V 0.3a - 12V ...1A, si lo calculo de la siguiente forma 12V x 1A = 12W de potencia con un rendimiento del 90%, por lo que decimos que 12x1/0.9= 13.3W de potencia.

Ahora el consumo del adaptador de corriente sería; 220x0.3 /13.3= 4.9W esto sería el consumo en W del adaptador de corriente.  Si es así la lampara Led sería realmente eficiente, aun mejor que una una fluorescente electrónica o tipo SL.

 para quien me ayude a resolver esto.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 16, 2011)

Yo te hago una cuenta un poco distinta:
Consumo: 12 Volts a 0.45 Amperes= 5.4 Watts.
El rendimiento de las fuentes conmutadas suele ser muy alto pero en el punto de trabajo cercano al máximo consumo. Así que solo tomaré un rendimiento del 80%.
5.4 Watts de consumo con el rendimiento mencionado antes serían 6.75 Watts.
Pero luego de todo esto, falta un dato muy importante para poder evaluar el rendimiento real, que es saber cuanta potencia lumínica entrega por Watt de consumo esos LED´s.
Si no se sabe este dato, no se puede comparar con otro sistema de iluminación


----------



## Mandrake (Feb 16, 2011)

cibermicro dijo:


> . . . El adaptador tiene las siguientes características en su etiqueta de fabricación: input 200-240V ~50/60Hz 0.3A Output: +12V ...1A . . .



No se haga falsas iluciones con los datos de la etiqueta: no importa si es un transformador comun o una fuente conmutada; la energia tomada de la red es mayor que la potencia consumida por el circuito que conecte en su salida.

El viejo transformador de laminas tiene la mejor eficiencia de transferencia de energia, pero son pesados y voluminosos en comparacion con los transformadores electronicos.


----------



## cibermicro (Feb 16, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Yo te hago una cuenta un poco distinta:
> Consumo: 12 Volts a 0.45 Amperes= 5.4 Watts.
> El rendimiento de las fuentes conmutadas suele ser muy alto pero en el punto de trabajo cercano al máximo consumo. Así que solo tomaré un rendimiento del 80%.
> 5.4 Watts de consumo con el rendimiento mencionado antes serían 6.75 Watts.
> ...



Estimado solo tengo los siguientes datos de los Led, son 3 placas cada una con 24led, cada placa consume 12V - 150mah los tres conectados simultáneamente trabajan a 12V 440mah, según mediciones por tester, hoy compre la lampara de escritorio para armarlos, mas adelante veré como añadir una foto a este tema.  Ahora la finalidad de esto es, si es realmente eficiente hacer una lampara led con este tipo de adaptador de corriente.
Este link es una referencia a las placas de 24 led que estoy usando, son muy similares pero desconozco si son del mismo fabricante ya que en la caja no especificaba la potencia.

Aquí las fotos de la lampara a ver que opinan...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 17, 2011)

Este tipo de fuentes (adaptador) conmutadas es lo que se usa normalmente para esto, pero en realidad están diseñadas para entregar una corriente constante, no una tensión constante. O sea, va a funcionar, no es lo más indicado, pero funciona.


----------



## cibermicro (Feb 17, 2011)

Hola hoy lo arme de forma completa, introduciendo el adaptador dentro de la lampara, la intensidad de luz es equivalente a una incandescente de 60 Watts, la luz es blanca calidad, la temperatura no es alta, se puede tocar con los dedos, aun me falta poder llegar a lo del principio del tema el como calcular bien o lo más próximo posible el consumo del adaptador, aun investigo ya que quiero que esta lampara sea muy eficiente en consumo, para poder perfeccionar mejor el diseño de la lampara que ustedes pudieron ver en las fotos.

Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 17, 2011)

Para saber el consumo real, solo debés medirlo. Con una pinza amperométrica, medís la corriente, y luego calculás el consumo. Establecerlo por cálculos sería suponer.


----------



## cibermicro (Feb 17, 2011)

Debería haber mencionado que mi multi-tester no mide la corriente en AC, solo en DC, comprare pronto uno mejor y mas completo, también por no tener un mejor instrumento quería llegar de forma teórica sobre el consumo del tema propuesto.

Agradecimientos Black Tiger...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 17, 2011)

De nada, mucho no pude ayudarte 
El problema para hacerlo teórico es que habría que saber cual es el rendimiento real de la fuente, en el punto de trabajo en que está actuando, y eso, sin saber las pérdidas del transformador, las pérdidas de los inductores de filtro, de los rectificadores, etc. es imposible. Y aún cuando se calculan a partir de supuestos, en la práctica tampoco es lo mismo.


----------



## cibermicro (Feb 21, 2011)

Hola hoy probé mi nuevo tester  por lo que hice las siguientes mediciones a la lampara led que estoy usando, primero el Voltaje que llegaba a la toma eléctrica es de 214V, la corriente es de 26mA, por lo que 214x0.026= 5,564W de consumo, por lo que esta lampara led que alumbra luz equivalente a una incandescente de 60W si es eficiente 

Agradecimientos por su ayuda.

Ahora buscare la forma de medir la Luz irradiada por esta lampara para poder establecer escalas comparativa con otras bombillas o ampolletas, ya sean incandescentes o de bajo consumos como las mini fluorescentes o ampolletas SL, Si alguien conoce u instrumento con esas características, favor indicarme el nombre y donde encontrarlo.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 21, 2011)

Para medir la intensidad de la luz se usa el *luxómetro*.


----------



## cibermicro (Feb 22, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Para medir la intensidad de la luz se usa el *luxómetro*.



Hola gracias por el dato del Luxometro, con esto he buscado en Wikipedia y he estado estableciendo algunas relaciones con respecto a los Lumenes, ya que los Leds que ofrecen en DX están establecidos en Lumenes, en cambio el Luxometro que también esta en DX tiene unidades de 200, 2000, 20000 y 200000 lux. Un ejemplo que encontré que un estudio de televisión usa 2.000 Lux y una oficina bien iluminada solo requiere unos 600.

Otra cosa espero poder encontrar en el foro a alguna persona que se dedique a los LEDs o la iluminación Led, para poder aprender más .

Agradecimientos...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 22, 2011)

PD: un detalle importante a la hora de medir la cantidad de luz es que por ejemplo, una lámpara común, emite en casi todas las direcciones, y los LED´s no. Para equiparar la medición, deberías poner un reflector en la lámpara que equivalga a los ángulos de iluminación que tiene el LED .

PD: mirá en la misma wiki, la diferencia entre lux y lumen. A efectos de la medición, a vos lo que te interesa es cuanta luz llega a un lugar determinado, eso se mide en lux. Si quisieras medir los lúmenes, deberías concentrar toda la luz que emite en una superficie determinada, medir los lux, y luego en base a la superficie y los lux, calculás los lúmenes.


----------



## cibermicro (Feb 22, 2011)

Si puedo usar una lampara de escritorio similar o igual a la de la fotos que publique para equiparar el nivel de luz irradiado por la ampolleta incandescente, eso serviría como reflector.

PD: las fuentes adicionales de corriente constante que pedí a DX están en camino, estas son mas pequeñas de tamaño que la uso actualmente en la lampara de Led que armé.


----------

